# The Royalty Cinema, Birmingham - January 2015



## Goldie87 (May 5, 2015)

The Royalty Cinema was designed by Horace G. Bradley, and opened on 20th October 1930 with Maurice Chevalier in "The Love Parade". It was built for and operated by the local independent Selly Oak Pictures Ltd. It was taken over by the Associated British Cinemas (ABC) chain in March 1935. ABC closed the cinema on 2nd November 1963 with Cliff Robertson in "P.T.109". It was converted into a Mecca Bingo Club and in 2010 it was operating as a Gala Bingo Club. 

Visited with Mattdonut, Mr Sam, and a non member.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 6, 2015)

Nice one mate. I wanna see this. when i tried, i got stopped by the local hand wash car guys lol


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2015)

Nice Deco features and great shots.


----------



## krela (May 6, 2015)

Really nice features in there. Nicely done.


----------



## UrbanX (May 6, 2015)

Awesome stuff! That stained glass is lush!


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2015)

A cinema close to a boozer, You can guess from that it's got a bit of age to it, back then town planners had a few brain cells, 
Good report and lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## odeon master (May 6, 2015)

great work photographing this cinema, very intact inside, even the lights still on.
Whats going to happen to this one then any one know?
THE ODEON


----------

